# Job offer



## Flex (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi all,

Just got a job offer in Dubai,
I'll be travelling unaccompanied and would appreciate any comments,

Package is straight forward enough...

Flight out to Dubai
Initial, 7 nights accommodation
Medical insurance
360,000 AED per year

I would be hoping to rent a 1- bed or studio apartment

Thanks

Flex


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Flex
Welcome to the forum.

OK- well you will need to allow for at least 100,000 dhs for your accom...at least (of course it depends where you choose to live)

That leaves about 13,000 dhs per month, for transport, food, social life etc.

You will be very busy, if accom is only paid for , for 1st week, as you will need to organise your own too.

Rent is generally paid 1 year up front, so is your employer willing to give you an interest free loan which you may back each month.

What about furniture etc? Will you need a furnished place? (this will cost more - as will a serviced apartment).

The 13,000 will be doable for a single person ( depending on how lavish your lifestyle), but the more spent on housing, the less money you have to play with.

Hope this helps a little


----------



## Flex (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you for that. there is good potential for progression in the company so I think I'll take it.

Flex


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

Flex said:


> Thank you for that. there is good potential for progression in the company so I think I'll take it.
> 
> Flex


I would flex, its only 30k a year less than what my hubby is being offered for a senior position, bringing a family too, we have asked for more though. Might be worth negotiating a longer period of paid accommodation whe you arrive though..2weeks at least, maybe 3 would be wiser.


----------

